# storing fresh honey in fridge



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone store their honey in the fridge to keep it from crystallize? I read somewhere that if honey is kept below a certain temperature in the fridge, it will not crystallize.
Thanks 
Serge


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Storing it in the fridge is the perfect temperature to make it crystallize.
Store it in the freezer instead, will greatly increase the time it will not crystallize.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Storing it on your kitchen counter is even better. You'll use more of it if youy don't have to go looking for it. Besides, anything above or below 53 degrees F impedes the crystallization.

I hate trying to use cold honey on my peanutbutter sandwich.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

One of the books I read said to heat honey to 150 degrees. This was followed up by the guy who I bought some equipment from - as he modified an extractor with a heated water jacket. He claimed his honey never crystallized..


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Heating's bad news. I've read that it destroys the few nutritional elements of the honey. Perhaps others know specifics.

Adam


----------



## dixiebeeco (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely don't heat your honey up to over 150 degrees if you want to keep the live enzymes that make honey good for you. The posts above are correct, please don't ever put your honey in the fridge....
Certain honey's crystallize faster than others. Honey from cotton plants is nearly clear and has a fantastic taste, but crystallizes very fast. Honey from Tupelo and Gallberry honey will go for years w/o crystallizing. If your honey does, just place it in your car on a warm day, just try to keep it under 150. 

Dixiebeeco


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We never take our honey over 110f when trying to de-crystallize it. As someone said heating it defeats the purpose people buy local home grown honey for.
One of the states recently passed a law, that honey taken over 115F can't be sold as raw honey. 
When extracting or bottling we don't warm it at all.


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

you got a good point there. I was wondering more on the line of whether there are sellers that keep there honey liquid for longer before selling by storing it below a certain temp.



sqkcrk said:


> Storing it on your kitchen counter is even better. You'll use more of it if youy don't have to go looking for it. Besides, anything above or below 53 degrees F impedes the crystallization.
> 
> I hate trying to use cold honey on my peanutbutter sandwich.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes, but it is in the freezer. I think that Dyce found that 57 degrees was best for creamed honey (needs to crystallize fast). Either direction from that was about the same. So 15 degrees above (72 degrees) was the same as 15 degrees below (42) in crystallization speed.

The bottom level of my chest freezer is quart mason jars of honey. They come out just like they went in. I have a refrigerator that has been converted to a warmer. I keep it at 90-95 degrees. Honey kept in there over winter will darken slightly. I like the freezer honey better. You don't have to worry about glass containers in the freezer as honey only has 15-18% water content. Unless you drop a frozen turkey on the jars....


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing your experience beedeetee, that was helpful info. I am guessing that, like many other thing stored cool, when the honey comes out, the quality and taste must be very close to fresh?
-Serge


----------



## SERGE (Sep 14, 2010)

Can it still be sold as raw honey after being stored in the freezer?


----------

